# No Condemnation



## Marrow Man (Dec 4, 2008)

I think I first heard this about 20 years ago. The music is a little dated and the lyrics repetitive, but it's still a great promise from Scripture.

[video=youtube;Co5-v8gaaG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co5-v8gaaG4&fmt=18[/video]

No Condemnation « Gairney Bridge


----------

